# 6D video settings



## G-V (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi folks,

Bought a 6D + 24-105L and have been playing around with shooting video.

I've never shot video on a DSLR before, so I'm not sure how to get the best possible performance from it.

I know the 6D is notorious for moire in video mode, so naturally I 'm looking to minimise it.

It's the actual settings (aperture, ISO, exposure time, picture style, etc.) that I'm not so sure about when it comes to video. 

Would really appreciate some advice from experienced videographers.

Thanks!


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 29, 2013)

Just try to keep rolling shutter speet at 1/50 to have a natural motion blur and pay more attention than when shooting pictures not to overexpose highlights. To start, I think that's all you have to do. The standard picture profile is just fine.
Then, if you wanna try some color grading, you can use the "Neutral" picture profile to have more room for adjustments in post production, but I wouldn't bother about it right now.
When you're using the camera without a tripod, I suggest you to leave the IS enabled, otherwise it's better to turn it off.
As far as ISO and aperture are concerned, nothing changes between pictures and video, just consider that with a 1920x1080 resolution and moving images sharpness is less critical, so you can easily get good results even WO. Actually, expecially with your not so fast lens, it would be a good idea to shoot WO to limit the depth od field and get a less "cheap camera" looking footage.
I think that's all you have to know, to start, if you already have experience as a photographer.

Ah, I forgot: there's nothing to do to limit moiré, there are some expensive filters you can put on the sensor but they significantly degrade borders sharpness, so they're not at all a good solution, in my opinion.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 29, 2013)

+1

Shutter is the biggest thing folk don't get. The advice to keep it at 50 is good.

I would suggest supporting the camera. A CVP SM-1 or monopod. Makes so much difference. IS is great for stills. It doesn't make a camera any lighter if you want contiguous and smooth video.

I would also suggest keeping the lens widish. Manually focus.

Moire can be an issue, for any camera. I've had this debate ad infinitum with 5D3 users. There are things you can do to limit it, such as making sure your editing timeline has subtle gaussian blur applied (i find .5 to .75 px works great) and is set to progressive, and any output file or burned disc is also progressive.


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.learningdslrvideo.com/check-before-record/


----------



## sjschall (Jun 29, 2013)

The more you shoot you'll learn what gives worse moire and aliasing (it happens a lot with fine patterns such as brick walls and plaid shirts). That way you can try to avoid shooting those subjects. Sometimes banding and flickering can be eliminated by minor shutter speed adjustments.


----------



## MLfan3 (Jun 30, 2013)

does any one know if we eventually get ML for our 6d soon?
if it is not possible , I might have to get the 5d3 soon.

thanks.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 30, 2013)

MLfan3 said:


> does any one know if we eventually get ML for our 6d soon?



Magic Lantern is already running on the 6d just fine, including hd continuous raw video (which of course doesn't fix the aliasing problem). Head over to the ml forum and get a nightly/6d release if you want to test it, or if you're conservative wait for the official release: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?board=34.0


----------



## G-V (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice so far!


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 30, 2013)

Like they said, keep the shutter at 1/50 for 24fps and 1/60 for 30fps.

•Turn off highlight tone priority and noise reduction
•Use ISO's in multiples of 160, they produce the least noise
•Use a flat picture profile, I'd recommend Neutral with:
Sharpness at 0 (all the way down)
Contrast at -2 to -4
Saturation at -2 to -4


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 4, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> MLfan3 said:
> 
> 
> > does any one know if we eventually get ML for our 6d soon?
> ...



thank you for the link, appreciate it.


----------



## martin crombie (Jun 14, 2016)

luciolepri said:


> Just try to keep rolling shutter speet at 1/50 to have a natural motion blur and pay more attention than when shooting pictures not to overexpose highlights. To start, I think that's all you have to do. The standard picture profile is just fine.


Canon 6D doesnt have 1/50th, only 1/60th or 1/45th


----------



## tolusina (Jun 14, 2016)

martin crombie said:


> Canon 6D doesnt have 1/50th, only 1/60th or 1/45th


Custom Settings > C.Fn I:Exposure >Exposure level increments > set to 1/3 stop instead of 1/2 stop.


----------



## martin crombie (Jun 14, 2016)

:-X Many thanks


----------

